# Braid management



## Percha Man (Mar 16, 2003)

Due to the expensive nature of braid we have learned a few tricks to maximize the life if the line as best we can.

First and most often used is a few yards of mono on the reel to start. Keeps the braid from spinning.

Second we use line conditioner there are many brands out there and I am not advocating any particular one but use it it helps casting etc...

Third one requires a few moments. Once the line is used up you all know that it is usually the first 50 or so yards and the rest is new so we basically run the line onto an empty spool. Then run it onto another empty spool and then we add our few yards / feet of mono to the reel we want to use and then with the what was the bad area of the line run it back onto the spool to have all new line on the fishing portion of the reel.

Helps when you have a reel ready for the conversion then there is not as much of a pain but it saves money on the braid.... 

Hope this helps.


----------



## YPSIFLY (Feb 13, 2001)

I thought this was going to be a thread about hair care. My corn rows keep itchin' and I was about to go back to a Jerry Curl.:yikes::lol:

That's good stuff to know. I'm putting braid on a couple of my casters and that stuff does get expensive.


----------



## frenchriver1 (Jul 5, 2005)

Ditto on reversing the line on the reel after a season or two...

There is less expensive braid out there but the quality of the line seems proportional to the price, w/line twist, fraying...


----------

